
Why George Lucas, Eric Schmidt, (and yes, Steve Jobs) Should Go to Jail - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2014/01/george-lucas-eric-schmidt-steve-jobs-go-jail.html
======
Cbasedlifeform
Yves Smith's conclusion:

 _What is stunning is all the exchanges among top executives. The filing
quotes numerous e-mails among Jobs, Sergey Brin, Adobe CEO Bruce Chizen, and
other Silicon Valley heavy-hitters that talk openly about the agreement and
various threats when a member to an agreement falls out of line. By contrast,
in the AMD case above, the parties to the lysine cartel were very careful to
hold meetings where they’d discuss price fixing overseas, where that action
was not criminal. The brazenness is remarkable._

